# What should I do?



## bwayhawk2002 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a rather small tech booth, with an ETC Express 250 board for lights, and a 2 channel mixer for sound. 
Should I pull someone in to run that for me during the show, or should I run that stuff myself?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 18, 2005)

How complicated is the show?


----------



## Peter (Aug 18, 2005)

Ya, if it's a little show with 5 lighting cues and a couple mic cues... do it yourself... If it's complcated and you frequently will be having to lighting and sound at the same time... have someone else in there. I have run several shows by myself using a loaded 8 chanel mixer and an ETC Express 48/96, sometimes hectic, but I did it. Other more complecated shows.. I wouldnt even consider it, I would (and have) muged one of my random friends from the audience and sat them there to just hit the Go button at least.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Aug 18, 2005)

> a 2 channel mixer for sound



Sounds pretty easy to me...

I hope you meant a *24* channel board


----------



## bwayhawk2002 (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys...

It seems that there are going to be alot of cues, both for sound and lights. That, and it appears, they upgraded just recently to an 8 channel board.

There are going to be lots of cues in this show.

Thanks again for your helps guys.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 2, 2005)

So did you really mean a 2 channel sound board the first time?


----------



## bwayhawk2002 (Sep 20, 2005)

Foxinabox10 said:


> So did you really mean a 2 channel sound board the first time?



It is a 8 channel sound board, but only 2 of the channels are being used. There are a lot of sound and light cues being used in this show........small theatre, complicated tech....go figure.


----------



## avkid (Sep 20, 2005)

An 8 channel board!
"Wow, something I can relate to (except ours is a box!)


----------



## Dustincoc (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm running into this type of situation next month during our yearly 24-hour projects(more on that later). We have a ETC 24/48 Light board and an old Soundcraft 24 channal K1 mixer. They are located at opposite ends of the booth(about 20-30 feet apart). I have no idea who's going to decide to volunteer for the crew on it. Last year I was alone but the sound desk was our with one of our very rare tour show(2 Stops). 

The 24 hour Project is a challange for anyone who want to participate to write and produce a one act in a 24 hour period. Anyone who wants to be involved meets in the Theatre at 8 pm where the actors are divided up into groups(of varying size) and given a playwright and and Stage manager. Then the theme for the project is announced(this prevents people from writting plays beforehand). The playwrights then go to work writting until 7 AM when the script is turned to the stage manager who goes to work with the director producing ther play. Each Groups is also given a time in the afternoon where they can come in and rehearse(Tech and Dress all rolled into one) the play in the theatre. At 7:30 that night the house opens and the plays begin at 8.

As a tech, I normally attend the meeting the night before, then go to work designing whatever lighting I think will be needed for the production. At 7 Am I get into the Theatre and begin hang and Focus as well as set up the Cans system and program the Light Board. Begginning around Noon, The groups start coming in for there rehearsal in the theatre where final ajdustments are made.


----------

